
Ask HN: What's the least expensive VM you can buy in the cloud? - bujivo
I&#x27;m looking to setup a proxy in the cloud (with Squid) and for that I need a very cheap VM. I was looking at the t2.micro from AWS, but is there something even cheaper than that?<p>Thanks!
======
boulos
A t2.micro will run you about $10/month (you have to have some amount of EBS
to go with it).

By comparison, an f1-micro on Google Compute Engine (GCE) is just under
$5/month thanks to lower prices and "sustained use" discounting:
[https://cloud.google.com/compute/#pricing](https://cloud.google.com/compute/#pricing)

Disclaimer: I work on Compute Engine.

------
petercooper
I signed up to [http://nanovz.com/](http://nanovz.com/) out of curiosity and,
well, it works. It's €1.50 per year and you get 20 mapped inbound ports on an
IPv4. I definitely wouldn't trust it far for the price but I've almost had my
full year out of it so far :-D I learnt about it via
[http://lowendbox.com/](http://lowendbox.com/) which is a blog that focuses on
ultra low cost hosting and VMs.

------
kawera
Not a VM but a real dedicated server: €3 month with an IP address, €2 without
for those microservices of yours. (I'm not related to then other than been a
happy client) -
[https://www.scaleway.com/pricing/](https://www.scaleway.com/pricing/)

------
mromnia
[http://www.ovh.co.uk/vps/vps-ssd.xml](http://www.ovh.co.uk/vps/vps-ssd.xml)

I think this is the cheapest I've ever seen.

------
transfire
[https://www.digitalocean.com](https://www.digitalocean.com) ?

